# Nappe SATA Macbook Pro 13' mi-2012



## art. (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a 2 jours, mon Macbook Pro a planté. Après un redémarrage j'ai eu le fameux point d'interrogation clignotant.

J'ai acheté un SSD Crucial MX100 256go, pensant que le DD était HS, mais il n'a pas été reconnu non plus (branché en SATA), je l'ai mis dans un rack, configuré, et tout fonctionne parfaitement quand il est en USB. Par contre, si j'essaye de le brancher en SATA il n'est pas reconnu. 
Il en est de même pour le disque dur d'origine.

J'ai entendu parlé des problèmes de la nappe SATA des Macbook Pro de 2011 mais je pensais qu'ils étaient réglé sur les modèles 2012.

Pensez-vous qu'un changement de la nappe puisse régler le problème ? Où le problème peut-il venir d'ailleurs ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## RubenF (17 Octobre 2014)

Peut être ta nappe qui est HS effectivement essaie de la changer, ça ne doit pas couter grand chose.


----------



## art. (17 Octobre 2014)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a un bon site/vendeur Ebay/Amazon à me conseiller pour l'achat ? Il y a bien Ifixit mais plutôt cher.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui mais, tu as fais comment pour formater ton SSD vu qu'en interne il n'est pas vu ?

S'il n'est pas partitionné en Guid et formaté en Mac OS étendu (journalisé), il ne sera pas vu.


----------



## art. (17 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai formaté en Mac OS étendu en le branchant en externe sur un autre mac, ensuite je l'ai branché en externe sur le mien et j'ai réinstallé Mac OSX dessus par internet.

Mais le problème semble vraiment venir de la connectique SATA sachant que le disque dur d'origine fonctionne parfaitement lorsqu'il est branché en externe.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2014)

art. a dit:


> *Je l'ai formaté en Mac OS étendu* en le branchant en externe sur un autre mac, ensuite je l'ai branché en externe sur le mien et j'ai réinstallé Mac OSX dessus par internet.
> 
> Mais le problème semble vraiment venir de la connectique SATA sachant que le disque dur d'origine fonctionne parfaitement lorsqu'il est branché en externe.



C'est bien,  mais quid de la partition en GUID ?

Un cable SATA, il faut  vraiment y aller fort pour le détruire. Même en le pliant plus d'une trentaine de fois, il résistera. Il faut vraiment avoir tirer très fort dessus pour avoir détruit les points de contact dans le connecteur, voire déchirer l'autre extrémité _(non visible, car sur la carte mère)_.


----------



## art. (19 Octobre 2014)

Euh non je n'ai pas fait de partition en GUID.

Mais sachant que j'arrive à booter sur mon ancien et sur mon nouveau disque dur lorsqu'il sont branché en externe, est-ce que le problème peut venir de là ?


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2014)

art. a dit:


> Euh non je n'ai pas fait de partition en GUID.
> 
> Mais sachant que j'arrive à booter sur mon ancien et sur mon nouveau disque dur lorsqu'il sont branché en externe, est-ce que le problème peut venir de là ?



Ben, tu vas être vite fixé. Fais donc une partition GUID en choisissant pour le formatage Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et je pense que ça va un peu changer.

Parce que là, ton disque SSD n'est pas bootable, reconnu oui, mais pas bootable.


----------



## art. (19 Octobre 2014)

Il est censé ne pas être bootable uniquement en interne ou en externe également ?
Par ce que si je le branche en USB, que je maintiens ALT au demarrage et que je le choisi il fonctionne parfaitement, de même pour l'ancien disque.


----------



## kaos (19 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux trouver des nappes Sata pour MBP 13 sur de nombreux sites ...

Ebay / petites annonces Macgé / Esimport ... a toi de fouiner :rose:


----------



## art. (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai commandé ça hier, livraison sous une grosse dizaine de jours.
Je posterais ici si le problème est réglé ou non pour ceux qui ont le même


----------



## art. (30 Octobre 2014)

C'est bon, problème résolu par une nappe SATA achetée sur Ebay 
Hésitez pas à essayer ceux qui ont le même problème


----------



## Gal94 (7 Février 2015)

slt tout le monde ! " art."
Art j'ai quasiment le même pb sur le même modèle de MBP.. sauf que pour ma part le DD fonctionne lorsqu' il est branché sur le SATA interne et pas le SSD MX100 de chez crucial qui lui n'est pas détecté. donc je pense que oui c'est aussi un pb de nappe SATA ! la question que je voulais te poser est la suivante : quelle marque genre de nappe as-tu acheter ou sinon as-tu un lien a me proposé pour que je puisse en acheter un puisqu'il y a de forte chance que celui fonction sur mon MBP étant donné que nous avons le même modèle. 

Merci à toi !


----------



## fanchy56 (10 Décembre 2015)

@ Art Je pense avoir le même problème, le mac démarre avec un autre Macbook pro en Target. A l'époque combien avait-tu payé la nappe? Aurais-tu encore le lien Ebay?


----------



## Geekfou (10 Décembre 2015)

fanchy56 a dit:


> @ Art Je pense avoir le même problème, le mac démarre avec un autre Macbook pro en Target. A l'époque combien avait-tu payé la nappe? Aurais-tu encore le lien Ebay?


https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Mid-2012-Hard-Drive-Cable/IF163-041-1
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/31...41-2-macbook-pro-13-mi-2012-sans-support.html


----------



## Antoine ProMc (26 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Même problème, mais la question est en suspend sur l'autre conversation,
ici je vois que sa parle que de la nappe, je repose donc la question, il existe des nappes qui prennent toute la carte mère et qui sont aux alentours des 50€.. ce qui fait cher,
Sinon il y en a des plus petites, environ 20€..
Faut-il prendre la complète ? 
*Nappe disque dur iFixit IF163-041-1 MacBook Pro 13" Unibody (mi-2012)*
ou la petite convient ?
*Nappe disque dur pour MacBook Pro 13" Unibody début 2012 (A1278)*


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

Antoine ProMc a dit:


> il existe des nappes qui prennent toute la carte mère et qui sont aux alentours des 50€.. ce qui fait cher,
> Sinon il y en a des plus petites, environ 20€..


Tout dépend de l'année de ton modèle, donc attention à bien commander la bonne référence de nappe SATA. Le prix est bien celui qui correspond à une qualité supérieure à l'instar d'une qualité inférieure, d'où la différence de prix. Ce serait ballot de vouloir payer moins cher et devoir encore en acheter une autre plus chère parce qu'à la base on voulait faire une économie.

Et je me répète, faire très attention à la référence de son MBP.

Et pas la peine d'aller dans d'autres messages, tu as ouvert un message ici… https://forums.macg.co/threads/dossier-point-dinterrogation-au-demarrage-macbook-pro.1278538/ …ça ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche en te répandant partout, on va devoir faire le ping-pong et surtout ça n'ira pas plus vite !!!


----------



## Antoine ProMc (26 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'année de ton modèle, donc attention à bien commander la bonne référence de nappe SATA. Le prix est bien celui qui correspond à une qualité supérieure à l'instar d'une qualité inférieure, d'où la différence de prix. Ce serait ballot de vouloir payer moins chère et devoir encore en acheter une autre plus cher parce qu'à la base on voulait faire une économie.
> 
> Et je me répète, faire très attention à la référence de son MBP.
> 
> Et pas la peine d'aller dans d'autres messages, tu as ouvert un message ici… https://forums.macg.co/threads/dossier-point-dinterrogation-au-demarrage-macbook-pro.1278538/ …ça ne va pas nous faciliter la tâche en te répandant partout, on va devoir faire le ping-pong et surtout ça n'ira pas plus vite !!!


D'accord, merci beaucoup j'avoue que je n'aurai pas pris compte du MBP, ou ece que je peu trouver la référence de mon MBP ? 
mon mac book est un mi-2012 13"
Ah je pensais pas que c'était une différence de qualité, mais une différence de taille, une nappe complete et une nappe SSD

Désolé pour le doublon.. :/


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

Bon, alors va répondre dans l'autre message si tu reposes la même question.


----------



## Antoine ProMc (26 Septembre 2017)

Et une question peut-être bête mais bon.. 
Si la précédente nappe SATA qui est identique à lachée a cause du SSD, pourquoi la nouvelle ne lâcherai pas ?


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu comprennes ce que je te demande : pose tes questions dans l'autre message.


----------



## Antoine ProMc (26 Septembre 2017)

Je vient juste de le faire ahah -


----------



## caillou0201 (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour, mon problème est le même, mes DD n'est plus reconnu mais je l'entend quand même tourner... bizare non ? par mon MBP de mi 2012... J'ai racheter un DD et quand je veux réinstaller l'os dessus échec sur échec...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2018)

As tu essayé de brancher tes dd dans un boiter externe ?


----------



## caillou0201 (4 Février 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu essayé de brancher tes dd dans un boiter externe ?


 mon dd nouveau fonctionne puisque mon ordi le détecte... Le problème est que lorsque je veux installer l'os ça fonctionne pas... Et sinon non j'ai pas de boîtier pour externe


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2018)

Comment est formaté le dd ?
Que veut dire "échec sur échec" ?
D'où vient l'OS ?


----------



## caillou0201 (5 Février 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comment est formaté le dd ?
> Que veut dire "échec sur échec" ?
> D'où vient l'OS ?


Mon DD nouveau est détecter pour mon MBP mais lorsque je veux installer l'os depuis l'utilitaire de disque que je trouve en faisant cmd+r
Par exemple j'ai ressayer hier soir d'installer Os sur mon DD interne et ça a tourner toute la nuit pour que rien ne se passe et que l'estimation d'heure restante soit 54h... Voilà


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2018)

Connection en Wifi ou bien en Ethernet ?


----------



## caillou0201 (5 Février 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Connection en Wifi ou bien en Ethernet ?


Wifi ou ethernet c'est la même ...


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2018)

caillou0201 a dit:


> Bonjour, mon problème est le même, mes DD n'est plus reconnu mais je l'entend quand même tourner... bizare non ? par mon MBP de mi 2012... J'ai racheter un DD et quand je veux réinstaller l'os dessus échec sur échec...





caillou0201 a dit:


> mon dd nouveau fonctionne puisque mon ordi le détecte... Le problème est que lorsque je veux installer l'os ça fonctionne pas... Et sinon non j'ai pas de boîtier pour externe


Donc, tu installes ce nouveau DD en remplacement de celui qui est en interne ? Quel est le type de ce disque, un disque dur à plateaux classique ou un SSD ?

Lorsque tu redémarres en maintenant *cmd+R*, avec Utilitaire de disque, est-ce que tu sélectionnes Partition et Table de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ?


----------



## caillou0201 (5 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, tu installes ce nouveau DD en remplacement de celui qui est en interne ? Quel est le type de ce disque, un disque dur à plateaux classique ou un SSD ?
> 
> Lorsque tu redémarres en maintenant *cmd+R*, avec Utilitaire de disque, est-ce que tu sélectionnes Partition et Table de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ?


c'est un HDD et non pas un SSD.

oui j'ai tout fais bien niveaux partition et reset... plusieurs fois au cas ou je me serais tromper


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2018)

Si tu as 54 heures d'attente ! le problème ne vient pas du dd, mais plutôt de la box / FAI / connexion…
As tu redémarré ta box par exemple ?


----------



## caillou0201 (5 Février 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as 54 heures d'attente ! le problème ne vient pas du dd, mais plutôt de la box / FAI / connexion…
> As tu redémarré ta box par exemple ?


non mais j'ai testé chez plusieurs personnes donc ça ne vient pas de la connexion...



Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu as 54 heures d'attente ! le problème ne vient pas du dd, mais plutôt de la box / FAI / connexion…
> As tu redémarré ta box par exemple ?


tu pense pas que c'est la nappe ?


----------

